# Anyone has some oranges in their market box?



## LuciaMew (Nov 9, 2017)

Animals at my campsite are having a crazy crave for oranges and I need 4 oranges to fill full their request my orange tree can?t keep up with such demands. I have 5 different animal asking for oranges. If you have some oranges in your market box please add me. My ID is 96385181944.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Nov 9, 2017)

I have some, although my shops usually almost all fish haha


----------



## aaoh (Nov 10, 2017)

Added you! Usually I have oranges in my market box due to having two orange trees , I have placed it in the 1st row so it's visible when you add me! (My handle is "Avna")


----------

